# ID white worms in planted tank



## Hakeem (Aug 28, 2015)

Hello, I hope someone can help identify this worms? I found lots of these tiny white worms all over the glass on my planted tank .. they are around 1-3 mm only! Are they harmful/parasitic to fish? 

Please help? thanks


----------



## rtfish (Oct 2, 2014)

Good thread here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=875665 

From the lack of arrow shaped head and eyes, most likely freshwater Rhabdocoela which are harmless


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks for the help  good thread.


----------



## Izzy- (Jun 11, 2014)

They are harmless.

Neons and other small fish love to feast on them


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 28, 2015)

Nice, I'll let my guppies have some fun with them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

